# flapperen of fladderen



## anto33

Hallo,
Ik vertaal een liedje van het Italiaans naar het Nederlands en ik zou graag weten welk werkwoord moet ik gebruiken voor _"sbattersi le ali"_: flapperen of fladderen de vleugels? Is het een verschil tussen deze twee werkwoorden? 
In het Engels: flap de wings.
Context: "sei proprio come una farfalla che si sbatte le ali".
Bedankt voor jullie hulp.


----------



## maryjl

Translation;"Je bent als een vlinder die met de vleugels slaat"
Regarding my woordenboek it is as follows;
Sbattere le ali= slaan met de vleugels.
I hope I have helped you.


----------



## anto33

Nu heeft het zin: Jij bent zoals een vliendertje dat met zijn vleugels slaat. Ik zou toch "vliendertje" gebruiken omdat over een love song het gaat. Klinkt het goed in het Nederlands?
Dankuwel.


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,


anto33 said:


> Jij bent zoals een vliendertje dat met zijn vleugels slaat. Ik zou toch "vliendertje" gebruiken omdat over een love song het gaat.


Fladderend vlindertje, met die bijna-aliteratie, klinkt ook niet slecht, toch? 

Frank


----------



## anto33

Frank06 said:


> Hoi,
> 
> Fladderend vlindertje, met die bijna-aliteratie, klinkt ook niet slecht, toch?
> 
> Frank



Ja, fladderend vlindertje, dat is het! Het past prima in mijn context.
Maar, ivm mijn eerste vraag, zijn flapperen en fladderen dus synonims?Is fladderen meer gebruikt dan flapperen? Bedankt.


----------



## Joannes

anto33 said:


> Ja, fladderend vlindertje, dat is het! Het past prima in mijn context.
> Maar, ivm mijn eerste vraag, zijn flapperen en fladderen dus synonims?Is fladderen meer gebruikt dan flapperen? Bedankt.


Bijna synoniemen: verschillende connotaties. Ik denk dat *flapperen* op zich frequenter is.. Eigenlijk is een vlinder hét diertje dat _fladdert_, zonder heel specifieke context zou ik geen andere voorbeelden kunnen bedenken. *Fladderen* is liever/schattiger, terwijl *flapperen* een heftiger en vaak luidruchtiger beweging suggereert. Een mus _flappert_ normaal gezien en zou alleen _fladderen_ als ie verliefd is of dronken of zo. 
Een adelaar, of andere grote vogels, _flapperen_ of _fladderen_ niet. Wat wel? Tja, zij _slaan_ met hun vleugels.


----------



## anto33

Joannes said:


> Bijna synoniemen: verschillende connotaties. Ik denk dat *flapperen* op zich frequenter is.. Eigenlijk is een vlinder hét diertje dat _fladdert_, zonder heel specifieke context zou ik geen andere voorbeelden kunnen bedenken. *Fladderen* is liever/schattiger, terwijl *flapperen* een heftiger en vaak luidruchtiger beweging suggereert. Een mus _flappert_ normaal gezien en zou alleen _fladderen_ als ie verliefd is of dronken of zo.
> Een adelaar, of andere grote vogels, _flapperen_ of _fladderen_ niet. Wat wel? Tja, zij _slaan_ met hun vleugels.



Super, dankuwel


----------



## Frank06

Joannes said:


> Een mus _flappert_ normaal gezien en zou alleen _fladderen_ als ie verliefd is of dronken of zo.


Dan heb jij nog nooit een koppel mussen in een, euh, hoe moet ik dat zeggen, hormonaal geïnspireerde romantische bui gezien. _Fladderen_ is hierbij niet echt het woord dat spontaan in mij opwelt .

Frank


----------



## Lopes

Maar een vlinder fladdert toch niet zijn vleugels? Die fladdert gewoon.


----------



## Joannes

Ja, natuurlijk, dat is inderdaad niet duidelijk gemaakt, maar dus:
*een vlinder fladdert*
*een mus flappert met zijn vleugels*   (misschien kan het ook zonder *met*..?)
*een adelaar slaat met zijn vleugels*


----------



## Lopes

Ik vind eigenlijk, nu ik er over nadenk, "een mus flappert (met) zijn vleugels" helemaal niet zo goed klinken (kan aan mij liggen), maar ik zou zo niet weten wat een alternatief zou kunnen zijn. Misschien wapperen? Als een mens vleugels had, zou hij/zij er iniedergeval mee wapperen  Of misschien zwaaien?


----------



## SVp2

Volgens mij is flapperen PASSIEF (een zeil flappert in de wind),
en fladderen ACTIEF (vogels en vlinders fladderen in de lucht, en het meisje fladdert van jongen naar jongen)


----------



## Sauv

Ik vind flapperen meer iets wat je gebruikt voor een activiteit in het water.

_Hij flapperde met zijn zwemvliezen._

En SVp2, ik zou eerder 'een zeil _wappert_ in de wind' gebruiken.


----------

